# HR24-500 Remote Issue



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Has anyone else experienced intermittent response with RC65RX remote when trying to use double play feature or any of the arrow keys around select button. The remote led will blink but receiver does not respond. This has happened quite often in past few days. I tried switching back to IR mode but it has no effect.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If it Blinks then it has accepted the Command but is Busy doing other things so it has just Queued Up the Command until it has time to Execute that Command.

I think Double Play adds to the work of the CPU and causes problems such as yours so I don't use it.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Bullitt said the *remote LED blinks*. That indicates that the remote has sent the command not that the receiver has accepted it.

When the HR2x accepts a remote command the receiver's power LED blinks.

I had a similar problem with a new HR24. It began to refuse remote commands then front button commands. And after a couple days the HD died.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Yes, the remote blinks but the Receiver LED does not. This occurs randomly and then it functions normally. The issue appears limited to 4 Arrow Buttons around select button.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bullitt said:


> Yes, the remote blinks but the Receiver LED does not. This occurs randomly and then it functions normally. The issue appears limited to 4 Arrow Buttons around select button.


Is this a relatively new HR24-500?

Has it been in service long?

Have you tried a different remote?

Is the HR24 on a UPS or plugged straight into the wall?

Have you unplugged the HR24 and let it sit 10 minutes and then plugged it back in?


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Is this a relatively new HR24-500? Has it been in service long?
Less than 30 days in service.

Have you tried a different remote?
No
Is the HR24 on a UPS or plugged straight into the wall?
UPS
Have you unplugged the HR24 and let it sit 10 minutes and then plugged it back in? 
No


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bullitt said:


> Is this a relatively new HR24-500? Has it been in service long?
> Less than 30 days in service.
> 
> Have you tried a different remote?
> ...


Well...

Less than 30 days in service... might be infant mortality and it will soon die.

Haven't tried a different remote... it would be a good idea.

Haven't unplugged the HR24 and let it sit 10 minutes and then plugged it back in... that might solve your problem and is always a good thing to do when intermittent problems arise.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bullitt said:


> Is this a relatively new HR24-500? Has it been in service long?
> Less than 30 days in service.
> 
> Have you tried a different remote?
> ...


Try clearing the Guide data. Reboot and then reboot again. You'll lose most of the Guide date for 24 hours, but it might solve your problem. My 500 was doing the same thing and I cured it by two quick reboots. I had the same problem with remote commands. It's been fine for weeks now.

Rich


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, it seems to have returned to normal. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bullitt said:


> Thanks for the replies, it seems to have returned to normal. We'll see what happens.


What did you do?

Rich


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but I am also having issues with a new HR24-500 and the remote control. Often, but not always, when I turn on the TV the remote control will not work for approximately the first 30 seconds to 1 minute. I can change channels using the buttons on the box, but the remote does not work. 

The lights on the remote are blinking when I am entering commands, but the nothing happens. 

I need to try another remote, but I wanted to find out if anyone else had a similar problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

VelvetUn said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but I am also having issues with a new HR24-500 and the remote control. Often, but not always, when I turn on the TV the remote control will not work for approximately the first 30 seconds to 1 minute. I can change channels using the buttons on the box, but the remote does not work.
> 
> The lights on the remote are blinking when I am entering commands, but the nothing happens.
> 
> I need to try another remote, but I wanted to find out if anyone else had a similar problem.


Yup, had those same problems. Either wait for the next NR or get a replacement. I doubt if it's the remote. I tried several remotes and they all did the same thing. I think I've had five 500s and one did what you're talking about.

Rich


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

UPDATE: On my 3rd remote, a RC65r, everything is working normal. I was originally using a RC64 and a RC65.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

VelvetUn said:


> UPDATE: On my 3rd remote, a RC65r, everything is working normal. I was originally using a RC64 and a RC65.


I was having wacky problems with a new HR24-500 and included RC65RX remote immediately after install. Tried everything I could think of and TS had no answers.

In desperation I tried an older RC34 (RF/IR) remote I had in the drawer and the problems disappeared.

After repeated (polite) discussions with DTV upper level people they sent me a new RC65RBX backlit remote (same as we can buy as an accessory on the web site) and that also worked perfectly with the HR24-500.

RC65RX remote was also included with my HR24-100 which was installed the same time as my HR24-500 and both RC65RX remotes work perfectly with my HR24-100 but not the HR24-500.

Seems to be a problem in the HR24-500 or maybe a run of iffy RC65RX remotes...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I was having wacky problems with a new HR24-500 and included RC65RX remote immediately after install. Tried everything I could think of and TS had no answers.
> 
> In desperation I tried an older RC34 (RF/IR) remote I had in the drawer and the problems disappeared.
> 
> ...


RC65RX & HR24-500 here without any problem, so maybe this is a flaky remote.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> RC65RX & HR24-500 here without any problem, so maybe this is a flaky remote.


It's nice that yours is working but others are having problems.

Seems to be more than *ONE* flaky remote and could be a problem in the HR24-500s. Then there's the remote stuttering or double-tap problems reported with HR24-500s.

if you search around the net...

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10926840

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10841868


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> It's nice that yours is working but others are having problems.
> 
> Seems to be more than *ONE* flaky remote and could be a problem in the HR24-500s. Then there's the remote stuttering or double-tap problems reported with HR24-500s.
> 
> ...


Someone can always find data to support their opinion, but I was merely posting my experience that's almost 2 years long now.
There are enough units out there to have even the smallest group that have problems, be it the receiver or the remote that's the cause.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Someone can always find data to support their opinion, but I was merely posting my experience that's almost 2 years long now.
> There are enough units out there to have even the smallest group that have problems, be it the receiver or the remote that's the cause.


Any post out there by anyone has as much value as any anecdotal post you make and on point posts in DirecTV's own support forum have more value.

From the reports it seems that the remote _stuttering_ and _double-tapping_ with the HR24-500 showed up with HR24-500 installs late winter 2010 through spring and summer 2011 this year so feedback from two years ago has little value in this circumstance.

No recent reports that I can find so IMO the possibilities are:

1. Run of iffy remotes

2. Problem in HR24-500 production (hardware or software)

My HR24-500 now has the latest software spool and still has problems if I use either the RC65RX it came with or the one my HR24-100 came with so I vote a hardware problem.

So VOS, if you want a spare RC65RX remote I'll sell you my hardly used one cheap.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Any post out there by anyone has as much value as any anecdotal post you make and on point posts in DirecTV's own support forum have more value.
> 
> From the reports it seems that the remote _stuttering_ and _double-tapping_ with the HR24-500 showed up with HR24-500 installs late winter 2010 through spring and summer 2011 this year so feedback from two years ago has little value in this circumstance.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I have enough spare remotes.
If someone changes remotes and it fixes the problem, as the earlier post states, this would suggest it was the remote being the cause.
Remote "sensitivity" problems have been posted from the earliest days of the HR2x. There's no real reason [data] to suggest that any one model has been more affected by this than any other.
We have seen reports of various versions of firmware being either better or worse for this, but without having the real numbers that DirecTV may have on this, nobody knows.
The posts about one model may simply be due to a larger number of them being installed of late.

I have ZERO interest in pursuing another "discussion" with you like the last. :nono:


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If someone changes remotes and it fixes the problem, as the earlier post states, this would suggest it was the remote being the cause.


And yet, when I changed between two RC65RX remotes with my HR24-500 and the problem remained wouldn't that _suggest_ a problem in the HR24-500? If it were the remotes then two different manufacturers (HR24-100 and HR24-500) would have had to make remotes with the same problem independently of each other unless the problem was in the DTV specification or remote firmware supplied to the manufacturer by DTV and was ultimately corrected.

Your position that if it works for you then anyone who has a problem is a minor sampling is intolerable. For those who have a problem it is not a minor sampling. Those who have a problem pay their hard earned money the same as you who enjoy problem free experiences and expect the same.

I'll agree and avoid another "_discussion_" with you instead simply stating the facts.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Your position...


I think you may have misinterpreted any "position" I may have stated.
There can easily be a problem with a unit. Maybe the point was that this isn't systemic to any one model.
When I have a problem, it is important to me to get it resolved.
Swapped remotes, changing IR & RF modes, and then receivers would be the steps I would try to get it resolved.

[side note] finding post of others that have a similar problem, may not "prove" anything, other than you have company, as nobody [or few] are going to post that they don't have a problem, which will skew "a newbie's idea" of the magnitude of a problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> It's nice that yours is working but others are having problems.
> 
> Seems to be more than *ONE* flaky remote and could be a problem in the HR24-500s. Then there's the remote stuttering or double-tap problems reported with HR24-500s.
> 
> ...


I don't have those problems either. Isn't that "nice", too? The 500s are flaky, I've been saying that since I got my first one. Still like them tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Any post out there by anyone has as much value as any anecdotal post you make and on point posts in DirecTV's own support forum have more value.
> 
> From the reports it seems that the remote _stuttering_ and _double-tapping_ with the HR24-500 showed up with HR24-500 installs late winter 2010 through spring and summer 2011 this year so feedback from two years ago has little value in this circumstance.
> 
> ...


I've got those same remotes and have no problems with them.

Rich


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have an hr24 that has had a VERY frustrating intermittent IR issue (about 1/3 of ir commands are not registered at all by the receiver) since I got this machine. In fact I replaced a previous one that I thought was a hardware problem, and the new one has the same issue!

I've checked for interference, and all the other resets/upgrades, and nothing helped. Eventually I switched it to RF mode and the problems went away. I'd hoped a newer firmware version would have fixed it, but I just switched back to IR and immediately the problems returned. 

So this means I can't use my universal remote (or use my iphone as a remote which I wanted to do) because this stupid thing won't respond to IR codes reliably.

Has ANYONE figured out how to fix this? Or whether getting ANOTHER hr24 will solve the problem?

Is there any other way around this?

SOMEBODY must have figured it out after all this time, I'd think.

"Help me Obi Wan Kinobe! You're my only hope!"

Steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 5 HR24-500s and I have no problems with my Remotes.

I do like to have them in RF Mode however but only 2 are in RF Mode while the others are in IR since I have a Harmony One Remote to turn on my Bedroom TV/DVR and I can't use it in RF and the Directv Remote works like a Champ.

Either you have a Bad IR Sensor or Interference from your TV which you say you have checked out so maybe it is just your particular HR24 that is not working properly.

Have you tried Clearing the NVRAM?

I couldn't get my downstairs HR24-500 to work with CallerID and after I Cleared the NVRAM it is Now Working as it should.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

OK an update. Turns out it's NOT interference from the TV (unplugged tv and it still won't respond), but instead from 2 incandescent uplights and sunlight when the blinds are not closed. Yikes. Seems like the system is incredibly hypersensitive somehow and maybe getting overloaded with the ambient light (even though it's not THAT bright).

I'm thinking maybe an IR repeater (with the emitter near the dvr with other light blocked) might solve it.

Or maybe cutting down the light at the DVR even (to prevent the ambient light from saturating which might be happening).

Any other ideas?

Steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CraterGrillo said:


> Or maybe cutting down the light at the DVR even (to prevent the ambient light from saturating which might be happening).
> 
> Any other ideas?Steve


No, but many others have reported what you have discovered that too much Ambient Light can prevent the DVR's IR Sensor from being able to detect the incoming IR from the Remote.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

richierich said:


> No, but many others have reported what you have discovered that too much Ambient Light can prevent the DVR's IR Sensor from being able to detect the incoming IR from the Remote.


So what's a good way to limit the light?

Steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CraterGrillo said:


> So what's a good way to limit the light?Steve


I would get rid of the Incandescent Light as that is probably your most powerful enemy at this point as far as interference is concerned.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

richierich said:


> I would get rid of the Incandescent Light as that is probably your most powerful enemy at this point as far as interference is concerned.


OK so what sort of lighting would you suggest??


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> OK so what sort of lighting would you suggest??


Your choices would be LED or CFL.


----------



## poofball1 (Nov 28, 2011)

another thing that can cause problems with direct tv remote responses and the random loss of button use is the use of duracell batteries in the remotes. I am quite experienced with directv and know for a fact that duracell batteries can cause communication problems within the remote components.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poofball1 said:


> another thing that can cause problems with direct tv remote responses and the random loss of button use is the use of duracell batteries in the remotes. I am quite experienced with directv and know for a fact that duracell batteries can cause communication problems within the remote components.


Without a bit more of your reasoning here, I'm a bit skeptical and have been using Duracells for a few years [had to check mine just now] without problems.
"Maybe" when they get low they could cause a problem, but other batteries would be much the same.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"poofball1" said:


> I am quite experienced with directv and know for a fact that duracell batteries can cause communication problems within the remote components.


I'm quite experienced with DirecTV as well. I have a total of 5 D* remotes, 3 of which I am actively using. I have only ever used Duracell batteries in them and have never had any issue at all.

Thems the facts. At least, the facts as I know them.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I too use Duracell Batteries and have Never had the problems that a lot of posters complain about.

Perhaps someone who complains about Duracell Batteries actually works for a competitor!!! :lol:


----------



## poofball1 (Nov 28, 2011)

duracells do not always cause a problem but are often a cause of problems in remotes....especially when they act stangely....such as some buttons working and some buttons not working, they can cause the remotes to become unprogrammed at times and can also cause internal programming errors resulting in the remote only partially working. and my experience is not just merely being a customer...i cant say what my experience is in detail but i am not just a customer


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah duracell does seem to cause issues intermittently


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So a specific brand of battery can negatively impact a remote by causing a specific set of buttons on the remote to behave differently?

Ummm ....


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"poofball1" said:


> i cant say what my experience is in detail but i am not just a customer


OK, well, I am just a customer but I still call BS on everything that you are saying.

I have had lots and lots of remotes over the years. You'd think I or someone I know would have had problems like you describe.

You "can't say" what you do, but you want everyone to take your word for it and not buy Duracell batteries? Sorry. That doesn't fly. Your theory is baseless.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

poofball1 said:


> duracells do not always cause a problem but are often a cause of problems in remotes....especially when they act stangely....such as some buttons working and some buttons not working, they can cause the remotes to become unprogrammed at times and can also cause internal programming errors resulting in the remote only partially working. and my experience is not just merely being a customer...i cant say what my experience is in detail but i am not just a customer


Sounds like the plot for a upcoming TNT-Mystery Movie Night. :sure:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If Duracell batteries are considered "challenging" in a remote, I an only imagine what some must think of this challenge ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poofball1 said:


> duracells do not always cause a problem but are often a cause of problems in remotes....especially when they act stangely....such as some buttons working and some buttons not working, they can cause the remotes to become unprogrammed at times and can also cause internal programming errors resulting in the remote only partially working. and my experience is not just merely being a customer...i cant say what my experience is in detail but i am not just a customer





wahooq said:


> yeah duracell does seem to cause issues intermittently


I just need to get an idea of the mechanism that might cause this.
"I mean" this is a battery, which is so basic in its function. 
It doesn't have "noise", nor can it radiate anything.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have read that some batteries or battery compartments don't alwaly fit together properly and you may get odd results but I haven't run into that personally.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:



> I have read that some batteries or battery compartments don't alwaly fit together properly and you may get odd results but I haven't run into that personally.


Eveready claims you can't [shouldn't] mix & match batteries, as leakage might be an issue. If you changed only one out of two, this might makes some sense. 
"The truth is", a AA has to meet physical & electrical specs to fit devices.
Their voltage is defined by the materials used, as it's a chemical reaction [and you can't change the laws of physics].
The idea that one maker's battery causes problems while another doesn't, would seem to come from the user not measuring the battery condition correctly and "assuming" a semi discharged is in better condition than it really is.
Duracell used to supply a tester in the packaging, which loaded the battery.
Simply measuring the voltage without load will give a false reading.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The part that got me was how a battery could affect some keys, but not others, on a remote control.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The part that got me was how a battery could affect some keys, but not others, on a remote control.


This could/might happen with a semi discharged battery, but the same would happen with another maker's battery too.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's possible that really cheap batteries could be under voltage, or if you're using non-alkaline batteries they may just drain too fast.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's possible that really cheap batteries could be under voltage, or if you're using non-alkaline batteries they may just drain too fast.


You're on the right track here, but you're really saying the same thing.
"Fresh" cheap batteries will have the same voltage.
How long a battery lasts comes down to the power density [materials used].

As the chemical reaction decays, the static [no load] voltage will be the last indication, where the loaded voltage would be the first.
If the battery can't supply enough electrons, the voltage will drop.
I think all of this comes down to batteries in their marginal condition/state.
Cheap/crappy batteries will drop off line faster than a better battery that has a longer "marginal" state.


----------



## poofball1 (Nov 28, 2011)

if you look at a duracell battery the positive end is slightly larger and flatter than alot if other brands. This causes the incomplete contact and lack of complete charge throughout the whole battery


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poofball1 said:


> if you look at a duracell battery the positive end is slightly larger and flatter than alot if other brands. This causes the incomplete contact and lack of complete charge throughout the whole battery


I just did compare a Duracell with four other brands [those that come with DirecTV receivers] and while there are slight differences, the only major one was that the others have a slight point in the middle of their positive contact.
"If your device's contacts" aren't clean and have less tension, "then" this small point of contact might make a difference.
If, on the other hand, they're clean and have good tension, then this is meaningless.

I guess what I'm really saying here is:
Don't use Duracell if you're not going to inspect/clean the contacts, or have peanut butter on your hands while changing batteries. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> So a specific brand of battery can negatively impact a remote by causing a specific set of buttons on the remote to behave differently?
> 
> Ummm ....


Never had that happen to me and all I use are Duracells. Can't help but wonder which buttons are adversely affected. Even extremely crappy batteries are problem free for a short period of time and then they run out of juice. Is there something mysterious in the DC voltage that the Duracells induce in the remotes? Or is this a joke?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I just did compare a Duracell with four other brands [those that come with DirecTV receivers] and while there are slight differences, the only major one was that the others have a slight point in the middle of their positive contact.
> "If your device's contacts" aren't clean and have less tension, "then" this small point of contact might make a difference.
> If, on the other hand, they're clean and have good tension, then this is meaningless.
> 
> ...


Ohh, I know! It must be the frequency of the DC voltage of the Duracells!!! I'm sure we all know how delicate the frequency of DC voltage is...:lol:

Rich


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

I SOLVED IT!!!!! Bought a logitech IR repeater. Once I block out the DTV dvr from ambient light, and put it near the IR emitter, IT WORKS PERFECTLY.

Clearly the IR receiver has a firmware or hw-related issue on this dvr that makes it susceptible to ambient light. In my case it was either sunlight through a window (not even that bright) or incandescent light from 2 bulbs in the room.

It works 100% of the time with my jury-rigged IR repeater setup. Now all I need to do is make it more permanent and aesthetic. 

Thanks for everyone's comments, and I hope this thread (and the other one I have open) help others solve their IR problems too.

Steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> Ohh, I know! It must be the frequency of the DC voltage of the Duracells!!! I'm sure we all know how delicate the frequency of DC voltage is...:lol:Rich


Give em Hell, Rich!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## don7395 (Mar 28, 2008)

These Direct TV dvrs dont work well with ir extenders. If the ir sensor on your hr24 sees the ir from the remote and the extender at the same time the hr24 will not respond to the remote. I had this problem with an ir extender. You need to use ir extender ir leds and place one over the sensor location on the hr24 and then cover it with something to block any ir from the remotes ir led from getting to the sensor. This is tricky to do as the ir pickup in the hr24 is very sensitive.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

dont know the specifics of the duracell issue...just have seen it time and time again...*shrugs*


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

don7395 said:


> These Direct TV dvrs dont work well with ir extenders. If the ir sensor on your hr24 sees the ir from the remote and the extender at the same time the hr24 will not respond to the remote. I had this problem with an ir extender. You need to use ir extender ir leds and place one over the sensor location on the hr24 and then cover it with something to block any ir from the remotes ir led from getting to the sensor. This is tricky to do as the ir pickup in the hr24 is very sensitive.


How tricky is it? Took me one pie plate and 5 minutes for a simple test, and it works perfectly. I'll just make a "cover" that holds the IR emitter that blocks ambient and DVR-remote light from hitting the DVR.

In my opinion, the IR repeater SOLVED the problem, and that's pretty much all I care about. Now I can use my universal remote as I had with previous DVRs, and we can migrate to a new remote if we want.

My wife loves how well it works (as do I), so that's what really matters, no?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Give em Hell, Rich!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can't believe that statement about the Duracells was posted. What was that poster thinking?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> dont know the specifics of the duracell issue...just have seen it time and time again...*shrugs*


Some "specifics" would be nice to see. Anything to make these claims a bit believable.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> Some "specifics" would be nice to see. Anything to make these claims a bit believable.
> 
> Rich


Kinda hard for me to believe what he was saying without some Facts to back it up!!!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Some "specifics" would be nice to see. Anything to make these claims a bit believable


..i troubleshoot directv equipment for 40-50 hours a week x 2+ years...its something we see from time to time


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> ..i troubleshoot directv equipment for 40-50 hours a week x 2+ years...its something we see from time to time


I've been using Duracells since they came out. Never had a problem. DC voltage is so much simpler than AC voltage that this should never be an issue.

Rich


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

poofball1 said:


> duracells do not always cause a problem but are often a cause of problems in remotes....especially when they act stangely....such as some buttons working and some buttons not working, they can cause the remotes to become unprogrammed at times and can also cause internal programming errors resulting in the remote only partially working.


batteries' sole job is to supply DC voltage to the unit. Admittedly it could be the incorrect voltage but other components in the system take care of that. And the reason the components use DC is because they usually work in binary and need to be either on or off.

A bad battery which is under or over voltage cannot reprogram a remote (trust me on that). It could cause a chip to malfunction if over voltage or current to the chip and made it past the regulator circuits. But if that was the case, simply switching batteries would not fix it.

Now a bad or fading battery could cause the wrong codes to be sent if there were fluctuations in the dc voltage that did turn off the components while being used but normally this is not going to do what you described. And the problem with this theory is that it would happen more with non-Duracell brands as they tend to fade and Duracell tend to keep the same voltage consistently for this very reason (which is why we used to use them when I was in the military) but they stopped working sooner for this reason.

Also, if this was a Duracell specific problem it would show up in other batteries as when I last checked they also made other "brands".

Just because there is a problem with a remote and changing the battery fixed it doesnt mean that the brand of battery caused a problem, and only in Directv remotes and nothing else?



> and my experience is not just merely being a customer...i cant say what my experience is in detail but i am not just a customer


Secret Service - Battery Division? Sorry I couldnt resist that one  Don't mind me.

I have been an electronics engineer for over 30 years - 15 in the military. It really is a physical impossibility for a DC voltage to directly cause those effects.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> batteries' sole job is to supply DC voltage to the unit. Admittedly it could be the incorrect voltage but other components in the system take care of that. And the reason the components use DC is because they usually work in binary and need to be either on or off.
> 
> A bad battery which is under or over voltage cannot reprogram a remote (trust me on that). It could cause a chip to malfunction if over voltage or current to the chip and made it past the regulator circuits. But if that was the case, simply switching batteries would not fix it.
> 
> ...


I agree, thanx.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree also Rich and Thanks F1 Fan for the input.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

ok


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> ok


Please don't think we're ganging up on you. We've just never seen anything to lead us to think there is anything wrong with Duracells. And our knowledge base is longer than yours. F1 Fan gave us his bona fides, my experience with electricity is even longer than his. The only difference I've ever seen in batteries is how long they last. I've never had a physical problem with a battery.

Rich


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Rich said:


> Please don't think we're ganging up on you. We've just never seen anything to lead us to think there is anything wrong with Duracells. And our knowledge base is longer than yours. F1 Fan gave us his bona fides, my experience with electricity is even longer than his. The only difference I've ever seen in batteries is how long they last. I've never had a physical problem with a battery.
> 
> Rich


One of my guys (I'm at a small electronics design company where we've designed hw and fw for a few hundred customers over 20 years) told me a story about a company that investigated competitor products by purchasing and testing devices and batteries off the shelf from lots of places.

What they found was that there were instances of counterfeit knockoff batteries being used that were labelled identically to the bigname companies. Those knockoffs were poorly QC'd of course (and illegal), and had much more varied characteristics than the real brandnames.

So what was described as "duracell" may not have been duracell at all. And a crappy battery when it dies could certainly affect the performance of the remote until the battery were replaced.

To me this is a valid theory that would explain the experiences of bad batteries. It wouldn't "damage" the remote in any way of course - put in different batteries and it would be fine.

Just a thought on the subject.

Steve


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've never had a physical problem with a battery.
> 
> Rich


I have and often. When I look for a spare, I can't find one. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CraterGrillo said:


> One of my guys (I'm at a small electronics design company where we've designed hw and fw for a few hundred customers over 20 years) told me a story about a company that investigated competitor products by purchasing and testing devices and batteries off the shelf from lots of places.


We have a friend that used to work for a company that checked claims made by manufacturers, might have been affiliated in some way with the UL. Sounded like a really interesting job. I used to enjoy listening to her stories. It's really amazing how alike most products are.



> What they found was that there were instances of counterfeit knockoff batteries being used that were labelled identically to the bigname companies. Those knockoffs were poorly QC'd of course (and illegal), and had much more varied characteristics than the real brandnames.
> 
> So what was described as "duracell" may not have been duracell at all. And a crappy battery when it dies could certainly affect the performance of the remote until the battery were replaced.
> 
> To me this is a valid theory that would explain the experiences of bad batteries. It wouldn't "damage" the remote in any way of course - put in different batteries and it would be fine.


I can imagine those knockoffs being just a tad shorter than a real Duracell which would make for poor contact by the terminals, but as you said, they wouldn't be Duracells.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I have and often. When I look for a spare, I can't find one. :lol:


We buy in bulk at Costco. Sometimes we do run into large packages of batteries that don't last as long as they should, but, for the most part, we've had few problems with them. The Kirkland brand, so beloved by Consumer Reports, really suck. One of the few Kirkland items that I don't like, along with the Kirkland answer to "Bounce".

Rich


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> Please don't think we're ganging up on you. We've just never seen anything to lead us to think there is anything wrong with Duracells. And our knowledge base is longer than yours. F1 Fan gave us his bona fides, my experience with electricity is even longer than his. The only difference I've ever seen in batteries is how long they last. I've never had a physical problem with a battery.
> 
> Rich


I have seen physical problems such as when people put normal batteries in battery chargers!

Sidenote: Please do not try this at home - I am a trained professional and have stayed at a Holiday Inn!

Also there have been some reports lately of the new iPhone 4GS batteries exploding (one earlier this week)

In the Navy we also had underwater weapons powered by Salt Water Batteries (once in salt water they activated) which has caused some tremendous small explosions on the ship when they had a problem!

But I cant see Directv using salt water batteries in a remote lol.

And like others I buy in bulk (Sams Club) as something in my house seems to eat them (along with one sock!)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> Also there have been some reports lately of the new iPhone 4GS batteries exploding (one earlier this week)


My wife just was given one by her company and they have a deal with AT&T. She tried to call me from a convenience store about a half mile from my house last night and had to stand outside to make the call. I use my Verizon Droid X in that same store quite a bit and never have a problem with dropped calls. I do like her new phone, but AT&T is pretty awful.

Was anyone hurt when the 4GS exploded?

Rich


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> My wife just was given one by her company and they have a deal with AT&T. She tried to call me from a convenience store about a half mile from my house last night and had to stand outside to make the call. I use my Verizon Droid X in that same store quite a bit and never have a problem with dropped calls. I do like her new phone, but AT&T is pretty awful.
> 
> Was anyone hurt when the 4GS exploded?
> 
> Rich


Thankfully no one was hurt but apparently it was on his bedside table close to his face when it started sparking.

AT&T are famous for dropped calls - 100% of the calls I have had with people that dropped were all on AT&T cell phones.

Also, what most people dont know is that although both Verizon and now AT&T are on 4G LTE their speeds will never be the same. The speed to the cell tower is the same but Verizon put in fiber optic from the tower to their network and AT&T put in bonded T1s (a T1 is 1.5Mbs speed).

This is why you see AT&T say on their ads that their 4g is up to 10 times faster = 4-5 Mbs but I have regularly got 19Mbs+ out of my Droids


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> Thankfully no one was hurt but apparently it was on his bedside table close to his face when it started sparking.


Glad nobody was injured. I had a vision of the battery blowing when someone was using it.



> AT&T are famous for dropped calls - 100% of the calls I have had with people that dropped were all on AT&T cell phones.
> 
> Also, what most people dont know is that although both Verizon and now AT&T are on 4G LTE their speeds will never be the same. The speed to the cell tower is the same but Verizon put in fiber optic from the tower to their network and AT&T put in bonded T1s (a T1 is 1.5Mbs speed).


I really can't understand why my wife's company uses AT&T. Must be a lot cheaper than Verizon from the corporation's standpoint. Shame of it is, it seems to be a really nice phone.

Much as I dislike Verizon as a business entity, you can't beat their network.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, AT&T has Sucked for a long time and I have been happy with Verizon ever since I left AT&T and I just got tired of dropped calls and crappy service.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Yes, AT&T has Sucked for a long time and I have been happy with Verizon ever since I left AT&T and I just got tired of dropped calls and crappy service.


It amazes me that people voluntarily subscribe to AT&T.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> It amazes me that people voluntarily subscribe to AT&T.
> 
> Rich


Me Too!!! I always ask them WHY DID YOU CHOOSE AT&T and they normally reply that they got a deal but it is NO DEAL is you can't get reception with your fancy smancy Smartphone that can't get a signal. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Me Too!!! I always ask them WHY DID YOU CHOOSE AT&T and they normally reply that they got a deal but it is NO DEAL is you can't get reception with your fancy smancy Smartphone that can't get a signal. :lol:


True, sadly. Uneducated lemmings.

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Please don't think we're ganging up on you. We've just never seen anything to lead us to think there is anything wrong with Duracells. And our knowledge base is longer than yours. F1 Fan gave us his bona fides, my experience with electricity is even longer than his. The only difference I've ever seen in batteries is how long they last. I've never had a physical problem with a battery.


not at al..didmt think you were ganing up on me....no explanation for it either no rhyme or reason...i just know for a fact many times swapping out for another brand has resolved the issue...IDK


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> not at al..didmt think you were ganing up on me....no explanation for it either no rhyme or reason...i just know for a fact many times swapping out for another brand has resolved the issue...IDK


That sentence leads me to believe that you swapped out discharged cells for fully energized cells.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Me Too!!! I always ask them WHY DID YOU CHOOSE AT&T and they normally reply that they got a deal but it is NO DEAL is you can't get reception with your fancy smancy Smartphone that can't get a signal. :lol:


Guess I'm gonna have to take another sabbatical from the forum. Last night I had a nightmare about AT&T. Not only did they take over my cell phone, but they also took command of my laptop. All my icons switched from Chrome to AT&T icons. Repeated calls to AT&T resulted in constant dropped calls. Horrible dream and a true story....:eek2:

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

as i said before ...ok


----------

